# Suspend2 not suspending? [Solved]

## TheNewb

I'm running a laptop with suspend2-sources, and up until 13-r3, everything worked fine.  After r4, it would no longer hibernate.  

It's telling me, the selected compresser lzh cannot be found.  I haven't been able to find where to compile that in, although I see the source file just fine...

Edit: Looking through the logs, the compresser was never properly compiled in the previous kernels, but it would store the mem dump uncompressed.  Now it's a fatal error. 

Oh, and I know it's bad form to put a 2nd question into the same post... but on the topic of enabling DMA in hard drives, is there something I need to do to match what options in the kernal to what hardware I have?  If so, what would I search for in the forums to match my hardware to what options I need to enable?  I'm sure this is answered somewhere for me, but so far I haven't been able to find it! 

Thanks =)

----------

## abester

I don't have experience with suspend1/suspend2, but to answer your last question check if DMA transfer is enabled by typing hdparm -iI /dev/hda which should give all info there is about your harddisk, and look for this:

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

where the * indicates mode being used. Usually though, it should be the maximum speed by default. Only once have I noticed it wasnt on by default, and that was when I hadn't loaded the proper chipset in the kernel that controls the IDE interface. If DMA isn't on by default ,but you can manually set it so, just add the relevant code to a startup script somewhere. On how to actually change the mode, read the Hdparm manpage.

----------

## TheNewb

My problem with hdparm isn't reading the docs.. they seem pretty clear.  The problem is the correct kernel configuration.  I can't enable DMA since my kernel is apparently misconfigured...  (Still learning)

I've tried to follow the configurations offered in other threads, but those didn't work...  My guess is I have to do the search on the right hardware... but I'm not sure what to look for.  The answer is out there!  I just have to figure out how to find it.

----------

## TheNewb

Well, I eventually figured out what I had to do to get it working.  All the other guides were for via chipsets, of which none of my computers are.  Go figure.  Anyways... that's solved.  

Still clueless on how to get the suspend compressor working.. Since that became a fatal-error..

----------

## MarkP

You will find LZH in the "Crytographic options" not sure why its there but it is.

I can't suspend either with 2.6.13-suspend2-r4

I get a "Failed to enter state." message.

Worked in 2.6.12.

Mark

----------

## TheNewb

Thanks!  

Failed to enter state... hmm... Hopefully, I'm not having that same problem and it's just saying that the compressor is the error!  

Many thanks =)

----------

## soren.harward

2.6.13-suspend2-r4 uses version 2.2-r6 of Suspend2, which has a known bug in being able to set the sleep states.  Why the ebuild maintainers have not fixed this by changing to 2.2-r7 is anyone's guess.

Anyway, upgrading to 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 and manually applying the 2.2-r10 (not r11) fixed the problem for me.

----------

